# [DUP] Komplettes Systembackup!

## Fracoon

Hi@all

ich bin linux anfänger.... gibt es eine möglichkeit ein backup vom gesamten system /gesamte festplatte zu erstellen?

das ich z.B. einmal instalieren kann. dann das grundsystem in eine image datei speichern kann damit ich nich wenn ich (was mir schon oft passiert ist) mal wieder was zerschossen hab nich gleich alles neu instalieren mus (was immer ziemlich zeitaufwendig is) sondern einfach das "backup" einspiele und alles wieder so is wie vorher?

sollte so in der art wie Norton Ghost sein.......

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Hi

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.

Du könntest z.B. mit einem

```
tar cpjf /tmp/pfad_zur_backup_file / --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/dev --exclude=/tmp

```

ein bzip2 komprimiertes tar Archiv von '/' ohne die

Verzeichnisse hinter '--exclude=xyz' erstellen.

Schau mal ins Manual von 'tar'. Da findest Du

alle Möglichen Optionen.

(z.B. 'p' zum beibehalten der Zugriffsrechte; 'j' für bzip2 komprimiert)

Oder einfach von ner Boot-CD (z.B. Gentoo-LiveCD oder Knoppix)

mit 'dd' oder 'partimage' ein Image der gesamten Partition

erstellen.

Zum wiederaufspielen musst Du dann IMHO nur

das Archiv wieder entpacken und evtl. den Bootmanager

neu in den Masterbootrecord schreiben.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## MrTom

Also, was in "richtig" Ghost ist dann partimage. 

Mit Partimage, wie der Name ja schon sagt, kann man Partitionen als Image sichern. 

Dabei hat man einige Möglichkeiten (Kompri., entf. System, etc).

Einziger Nachteil. Im Gegensatz zu Ghost, sichert es nicht die gesamte Platte, sondern halt nur die Partitionen. Dies ist aber kein richtiges Problem. Man muss halt dann jede Part. sichern, bzw. zurücksichern. Partimage ist im Portage.

Dann kann man ganz einfach den Befehl dd verwenden.

Damit kann man dann z.B. die gesamte Platte sichern. 

Einziger Nachteil: Die Zeilplatte sollte vom Aufbau gleich sein. Inzwischen sollte dies aber bei modernen Platten kein Problem mehr sein. Habe ich allerdings nicht getestet, was passiert, wenn man eine 80 GB gegen eine 120 GB austauscht und sein Image mit dd zurücksichert.

```
dd if=/dev/hda of=Backup-Datei
```

Natürlich kann man das auch komprimieren und optimieren. Aber dazu wirst Du einiges im Forum finden.

Dann gibt es noch TAR, Rsync etc.

Damit kann man kein Image anlegen und muss ein paar Dinge auf der Platte von Hand einrichten, damit die wieder funktioniert.

Rsync hat aber den Vorteil, dass es sehr gut für z.B. tägliche Backups ist.

Wenn man nun noch die ersten 512 Byte der Platte mit dd sichert, hat man über eine LiveCD in paar Minuten auch ein neues System eingerichtet.

Es gibt noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten...

EDIT: Zu langsam oder zu viel getippt oder beides  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

```
emerge dar
```

Dar ist das genialste Backuptool, was ich kenne. Klein, einfach zu bedienen, sehr mächtig, schnell (wenn man nicht grad bz2-Fetischist ist  :Wink:  ). Und es funktioniert super, hab selber schon meine Installation damit wieder hergestellt.

Mit kdar bekommst du sogar ein grafisches Frontend, welches ich aber noch nicht so richtig verwendet habe. Konsole geht halt doch schneller ^^.

P.S.: Ein Ausrufezeichen hätte es auch getan.... *tadel*

P.P.S.: Yeah, grad zum Guru aufgestiegen  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab dir hier mal mein Backupscript abgedruckt. Könnte nützlich sein, damit mach ich immer einmal im Monat Komplettbackup.

```

#!/bin/sh

# backup.root

# Version: 0.11

# License: GPL

# Author: Lenz Heilmann <gentoo_AT_lenzheilmann.de>

# Ein Script, das ein Backup von allen wichtigen Systemdateien

# auf der /-Partition durchgeführt.

# Ausgenommen sind:

# * /media

# * /mnt

# * /proc

# * /sys

# * /tmp

# * /usr/portage

# Setze Variablen für die Zeitangabe im Archivnamen

day=`date +%d`

month=`date +%m`

year=`date +%G`

hour=`date +%H`

minute=`date +%M`

second=`date +%S`

timezone=`date +%Z`

# Wechsle zu /

cd /

# Mounten von /boot

mount /boot

#Ausführen des dar-Befehls

dar -s 700M -S 695M -z -R / -X "*~" -X ".*~" -P media/ -P mnt/ -P proc/  -P sys/ -P tmp/ -P usr/portage -c "/tmp/backup.root - "$year"-"$month"-"$day" "$hour"-"$minute"-"$second" "$timezone""

# Umounten von /boot

umount /boot

# End of file

```

ggf. kannst du dir ja dieses Skript für deine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Ist IMO recht praktisch, da man nicht immer diese langen Befehle eingeben muss. Lies aber vorher das Dar-Tutorial http://dar.linux.free.fr/tutorial.php3 durch, damit du verstehst, was das Skript macht, und damit du es gut an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen kannst.

----------

## skydive2002

die Lösung von /dev/blackhawk kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ich mache das schon seit einiger Zeit so ohne probleme. schließlich kann man auch noch ein tar -dp(z/j)f machen um auch den Erfolg des Entpackens zu prüfen (und wenn man lust hat natürlich noch nen sum auf sein tar-file).

gruß

Christian

----------

## ignatz

Verwende persönlich auch dar, da es sehr flexibel ist. Bei partimage hat ich schon Probleme wegen dateisystemfehler.

PS.: Bitte nächstes mal zuerst die Suchfunktion verwenden. Hab für das deutsche Forum alein 161 Einträge gefunden. Hier ein paar Links:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=169147&highlight=backup

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=145148&highlight=backup

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=61511&highlight=backup

----------

## amdunlock

ich habe mit cp -rap alles kopiert ^^

war halt ziemlich riskant, aber war alles drueben auch die rechte

----------

## yooda

hmmm, ich hab ja auch schon backups mit tar gemacht, jetzt wo ich wiedermal ein neues machen will, geht das exclude nicht mehr   :Evil or Very Mad: 

hat jemand ne idee was das sein könnte?? ich schnalls echt nicht... 

die letzten paar zeilen nach dem backup sehen so aus, natürlich wurde alles was ich nicht wollte trotzdem ins tar gepackt  :Sad:   :

```

tar cpfv /home/geri/hdg1/gentoo_backup_19_oct_04.tar / --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/dev --exclude=/sys --exclude=/proc --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/home/geri/hdg1 --exclude=/lost+found

/lost+found/24942_24946

/lost+found/24942_24947

/lost+found/24942_25037

tar: --exclude=/tmp: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: --exclude=/dev: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: --exclude=/sys: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: --exclude=/proc: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: --exclude=/mnt: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: --exclude=/home/geri/hdg1: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: --exclude=/lost+found: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

```

die tar-version:

tar (tar) 1.14.90

----------

## ian!

 *ignatz wrote:*   

> Verwende persönlich auch dar, da es sehr flexibel ist. Bei partimage hat ich schon Probleme wegen dateisystemfehler.
> 
> PS.: Bitte nächstes mal zuerst die Suchfunktion verwenden. Hab für das deutsche Forum alein 161 Einträge gefunden. Hier ein paar Links:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=169147&highlight=backup
> ...

 

----------

